# Iranian team: A Study in Excellence



## QC (Feb 22, 2012)

FOR months three Iranian men meticulously planned a terrorist attack in Bangkok, making trips to the country, obtaining C-4 explosives and laying a trail of coded stickers, apparently to mark their escape route.

http://m.smh.com.au/world/iranian-s...s-before-bangkok-bombings-20120222-1to5v.html


----------



## Scotth (Feb 22, 2012)

A meticulously planned attack?  They blew themselves up, didn't execute there attack and all got caught. 

I might define "meticulously planned" a little differently then the author of that piece.  The only thing I see from the article that was meticulously planned was the time they spent boozing and getting laid.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 24, 2012)

Well planning *is* different to the execution.


----------



## Boon (Feb 24, 2012)

Not to mention one of the dudes blew off his legs.  Terrorism fail.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2012)

Let's plant stickers all over the place to help us leave, as opposed to buying a GPS unit.


----------



## Boon (Feb 24, 2012)

I actually just read the article above, and that title is way better than the title of this thread:

*Iranian suspects cavorted with sex workers before Bangkok bombings *


"smh".com is right.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2012)

Cue Yakkity Sax.


----------



## Manolito (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.conservapedia.com/Weather_Underground
There was a group of terrorists in the 70's called the Weathermen and they were good at blowing things up and the police were not very good at catching them at the time. They developed a plot to blow up part of Fort Dix and got some of the detonators from a military source. Later that week all the bomb makers and bomb house exploded mysteriously. The government said they were probably faulty detonators. The rumor or conspiracy mill said the Government couldn't catch them so they detonated them. Just a story I am sure.


----------



## JBS (Apr 16, 2012)

And then all the survivors became pony-tailed liberal university professors, guest speakers at Democrat conventions and White House advisors.


----------

